# JRiver Media Center as a WMC/MyMovies Ext player



## Jasonpctech

*Really slick combo WMC7, MyMovies, JRiverMC for playback.*

As a HTPC builder and perfection seeker My HTPC is run to my AVR via a optical cable to take full advantage of the cleanest signal path possible, I even use REW and a BFD to manage my Sonosub in my 7.2 speaker system. I have Bluray playback and rip with my HTPC and more than 600 Movies and TV shows stored for instant playback. All my original disc media is stored away from sticky fingers and borrowers, I get great pleasure knowing my investment is safe. 

So I had a few previous little issues bothering me, Video stutter on some high bitrate media, Digital audio tracks that would ignore my HTPC audio preferred settings and sometimes play at unexpectedly high volumes.Needing multiple (more than 2) Players to manage ALL my *audio and video* media. Jriver seemed to be the solution but I just couldn't get it to play with everything I loved until today.

As many of you know MyMovies is a superb way to collect meta data and sort your library of movies and TV shows. MyMovies is a WMC plug-in that has many features for free and some advanced features for $50 or so dollars and up. (external player launching is added at $50 you get 21days trial full functionality)

HTPC audiophiles know that JRiverMC (45 day trial then $49) has incredible DSP and audio features. 
One example is DSP room correction another is volume control even through optical to your AVR. "I don't think anyone else doe's that."
Jriver has also recently enhanced their video playback system called "Red October" to use MadVR and it plays HD video smoother and prettier than any non-enhanced free play options. I had HD files that would stutter or not default play the audio I wanted before, JRiver solved all these issues. ( I worked with WMP, VLC, KMPlayer, MPC/HC extensively before. KMPlayer being the next best thing.)

So, here we are attempting to find all the "Best of" software and combine it into a easy WAF winning WMC7 interface that uses just a Media Center Remote.
*For me the last puzzle bit has fallen into place and I am very happy.* 
After trials & spending $100 on software you get a versatile true audiophile HTPC experience for all media types and users.

Optional software I would recommend would be ANYDVD HD $80? (to rip your protected content) and from the same publisher virtual clone drive FREE (launching image files .ISO etc.) to round out the package.

Here is the link to XML to have Jriver playback media in MyMovies a plugin for WMC7
http://yabb.jriver.com/interact/index.php?topic=65984.0


----------



## RTS100x5

Try XBMC and see what you think 

nice MP'r for FREEE :whistling:


----------



## Jasonpctech

Although I've been using XBMC since Xbox 1 days and Boxee up until last winter _I will peek at the current version of XMBC, never know might be missing something._ Really loved the old Xbox with XBMC still a cool way to play on the cheap.

Just tried the current version. Yup it's far better than I remembered, does not feel like you can break it anymore and seems family proof with high WAF. 
*Can you DVR with it and get US TV listings free?*
Also rendering is good but not better than the level I have now. Low end source looks blocky with XBMC but the good stuff rocks. Noticed some sync issues and found that you still can adjust each show or globally specific settings. I would say XBMC is awesome for free playback of music up to and including DTS tracks and FLAC on my system and sorts TV shows well, Skins are among the best, it sure is pretty. Plug-ins are good and there are a limited number of choices but seem to be well selected. I would tell folks to try it for free it's so impressive. 40meg install anyone has room for that. "Get the _Backstage_ skin" :4stars::thumb:

olddude:This critique is based on my system with many drivers & renderer's already customized or perhaps even wrong for this example, your mileage WILL vary.)


----------



## RTS100x5

As a standard I now use my 7.1 analog out of my ASUS XONAR - this after many months of comparing it to the DTS and DD / optical out and HDMI most of which is passed through as PCM - neither of which sound even CLOSE to the analog out in 7.1 .
So my question is what sound card are you using ? Have you experimented with analog out ?


----------



## Jasonpctech

Yes I have tried both, I also have a Auzentech X-plosion 7.1, a great non-HDMI card. If at some point I move to a new HTPC this one will be in a other room without a AVR. Then I will go back to analog outs directly to amps now that I have JriverMC. Jriver kind of solved all my audio gripes with other media centers due to their incredible DSP section. I agree with the right setup you can be just fine with analog surround outs. I might even buy a Sonar due to the many great comments I have read about them. Optical out has a couple pluses for me 1. no chance of GL hum and 2. no chance of power surge jump and lastly I have it working exactly the way I want it as of this moment. BTW I'm a Pioneer guy too VSX-1020-k with Klipsch super efficient Heritage speakers. I want a SC-57 next!


----------



## RTS100x5

A couple of posters have all ready commented that the new amplifier section is not up to par with the SC 35 and 37 series.... I have'nt researched this entirely... I can only comment that my 35 is spectacular in all the right catagories.... 

If your looking at the XONAR series in the near future, this one is still available 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829143201

If your really looking to go all out audiophile you can still get the HDAV DELUXE 1.3 on Ebay . What I really like about these Xonar cards and a couple of others is you can upgrade the opamp output section. I have some BURSON discreet opamps and thats why my analog output puts the digital to shame...:bigsmile: 

http://www.bursonaudio.com/burson_opamp.htm


----------



## vann_d

As I've stated on another thread, I'd love to use XBMC but I really need TV tuner/PVR support and that is not ready for prime time yet, as it is with MC7. I do not have cable or sat, I cut the cord.

Also, to the OP, why MyMovies w/ external player launching for $50 when you could use Media Browser with external launching for free? Is it that much better? Really, not a condescending question just want to be informed. 

I see jRiver can be launched from mediabrowser as well.

I'd like some advice as I use my HTPC to play Blu-ray, DVD, rip DVD, watch OTA TV, stream Netflix, Pandora, browse internet (as I am now), and, of course, play content on my HDDs.

Audio is good for the time being. I use optical out from the onboard SC to my receiver so I get 5.1 digital with both dolby and dts. I could get the new HD formats through HDMI but my receiver doesn't have HDMI. The big complaint is that Netflix is only 2.0. I'm a little discouraged that I created what should be the ultimate media server (HTPC) and that Netflix and others require a set top box to get their best stuff. $59 bucks for a Ruku and I bet I get better video and audio. Any suggestions besides an external player?

Yeah, video also sucks while streaming Netflix. Really poor frame rates. Guaranteed this is not a connection, processor, GPU, or HDD issue. This is a Netflix gives poor service to HTPCs issue. Should I just get the external box or are ther some tweaks I could make?

Anyway, what are the snazzy features that jRiver has (besides the audio processing, which sounds cool)? Does it have any video advantages or do you watch Netflix with the same playback as I do?

I'm a little frustrated if you couldn't tell. Thanks in advance,

-V


----------



## RTS100x5

So I dl Jriver and my initial impressions are

Video - the best video quality I have seen yet
Audio - some difficulties configuring audio output to ASIO or WASAPI , volume control issues, sound quality not as good as Foobar 2000 but still experimenting....
Library - not perfect importing but good . had to manually ID most of my movie files

Very impressed with excellent video quality and no streaming / stuttering issues at all
Less impressed with iniitial sound quality but working to tweak these settings...

Is it worth $50 not until I get the sound right......:nono:


----------



## Jasonpctech

OK, MyMovies over Media Browser. Either is good but I have grown to like the almost *automatic metadata and sorting of TV and movies* plus I started with the free version of MyMovies until I decided I wanted external players. I just really like the feel of MyMovies. (I find their video meta data selection BETTER than most MP3 tagging data.)
(Its also very important to understand with MyMovies your movie folders must be just words no dots or dashes or acronyms IE: "lord of the rings" not "lord_of.the_rings (2005)" or "LOTR_D2" ) that's the only thing I learned the hard way seeing many rips use weird disc titles. Once inside the title folders naming doesn't really matter.

JRiver is considered a overly feature rich or customizable player, so much so that you can easily get lost in the multitude of settings. *But the moment you install JRMC you have the latest greatest codecs auto installed too and you are READY to play flawless video and nearly any format of media without knowing anything about codecs, Media splitters, etc. That alone is worth 50 bucks *. If they made a Mymovies plug-in for JRiver I would dump WMC7 in a second. I find JRiver lacks the auto meta data and TV/MOVIE sorting so Mymovies is still relevant for a simpler rich experience. Many folks actually use MyMovies just to get meta data for other front ends into their media folders. Sadly if you decide to tweak JRMC has no concise user guide also due to constant upgrades and feature improvements. JRiver's forums are great and not difficult to search. Gotta love a good forum.

I do like the enhanced output of Power DVD and Arcsoft's offerings but once you try JRiver's stock "no changes" install you may not even care about other offerings JRiver with MADVR on Nvidia cards like the GT460 priced as low as 70. can pretty much play anyHD video stutter free with no tearing and that is a feat! JRiver is a absolute must try IMHO.

If I was to build myself a new Windows HTPC today I would most apt use JRiver in WASPI mode on Win7x64 _skip the AVR_ use a Asus or Auzentech opamp upgraded sound card then directly hook to amps for 5.2 or 7.2 surround ignoring the HDMI audio options because I have compared and enjoy 5.1 digital just fine.
Depending on OTA or cable I would consider a SiliconDust cable card or OTA 2 tuner minimum, AnyDVDHD would still be a must. The only thing I am sketchy on is JRivers guide data seeing I have yet to try that. Due to Microsoft "PLAY READY, DRM" I would love to bypass WMC in the future.

I'm not sure what issues JRiver is lacking audio wise I also have Foobar and can't hear the audio loss with JRiver. That will require some research. I should point out Foobar play's DTS/surround WAV audio (kind of a unusual audio only format) and I still get just white noise on JRiver however, all other formats otherwise work perfect. _Even Superman has his Kryptonite._ *I keep foobar installed "It's great" but it did require codecs and tweaking to play those DTS/surround audio WAV files.*

I'm going to point out that I am not involved with any of the for-mentioned software or hardware company's. I could be called a JRiver fanboy but I attempt to use as many HTPC programs out there as possible including all the popular players before "talking up" one more than another. I have and do build HTPC's for others I started with SageTV and Snapstream and many other including MyTH on linux. I think for many people WMC is fine but who are we kidding if your here you are a enthusiast and WMC will never be enough. Thanks for listening to my opinions I look forward to yours.​


----------



## Jasonpctech

Ahh, Netflix. I feel your pain I think the RoKu is pretty awesome for the money and may buy one after watching at friends homes. I would use a Roku in other rooms. I don't use Netflix anymore I watch alot of movies and it didn't take me long to get to the dreaded "I've seen most of these" in my Netflix cue. If anything my best advice would be just buy the Roku if you really see Netflix quality and content important.

"I'd like some advice as I use my HTPC to play Blu-ray, DVD, rip DVD, watch OTA TV, stream Netflix, Pandora, browse internet (as I am now), and, of course, play content on my HDDs."

My thoughts would be I use my HTPC the same way you do, so you know what I like now for software. My HTPC is my hub for everything and my rack has just a AVR and a HTPC hooked to a plasma via DVI cable due to greater desktop resolution options. HDMI is not a issue because I rip everything I own including Bluray while running ANYDVDHD that allows me to play DRM cleaned video and audio. HDMI becomes a option then, _not a requirement for playback. _
I currently use a optical cable to the AVR. Although I own a Harmony remote I suggest a Gyropoint media remote and a small wireless Rii N7 keyboard for 90% of your HTPC interaction. Those 2 devices once you have powered on your HTPC & AVR will do most tasks.

Just for laughs I recently sent Logitech a lengthy letter asking for a combined Gyro mouse/media remote with a slide out keyboard version of their RF Harmony's. _Yea, wishful thinking but I had to at least propose the idea._​I'm not to hot on using a iOS device as a remote due to the whole 2 step wake it up then pick a app just to adjust volume or channels. Apple as we all know has a habit of obsoleting 3rd party offerings so for me the new $99 "Link" device is not practical.


----------



## RTS100x5

I will have to get an ipad2 for work soon bc we use alot of programming w i products. Were also selling alot of SONOS units to interface with whole house audio...

So soon i will be trying to integrate my media system w ipad and probably a URC 880 remote


----------



## vann_d

I tried jRiver last night. The HTPC interface is nice but the system setup is a little tough to read from 12 ft. I was able to set up my TV tuner pretty easily. It also automatically searched for all my media. I haven't tried the Netflix interface yet. The disappointment for me was that you need AnyDVD HD to play or rip BD. This costs 80 pounds ($125) and is in place to remove content protection and allow playback without DHCP or whatever its called. I don't really want that feature at this point. It also seems potentially unreliable if content protection changes. Add this to the $50 for the media center. You also need program guide software. At this point it's a pretty pricy combo.

There are lots of video and audio tweaks available. I already had my video dialed in with MC7 and PowerDVD and it seemed (from OTA viewing) that the defaults in jRiver needed a little tweaking.

I'll probably try jRiver some more to see what other nice features it has but at this point I'm not willing to shell out $175 for a full fuunctioning media center.


----------



## Moonfly

Is this JRiver program in any way better then XBMC. I ask as thats totally free and is pretty slick, so cant really see why not to use that, although I confess I am not a HTPC guru.


----------



## vann_d

Xbmc does not yet support tv tuner / PVR function or probably ever Netflix because of Silverlight


----------



## Moonfly

OK, noob question alert, what is silverlight? I hope to build a HTPC one day when I have a new HT, so the info is valuable.


----------



## cburbs

vann_d said:


> Xbmc does not yet support tv tuner / PVR function or probably ever Netflix because of Silverlight


I thought there was a netflix plugin for xbmc.


----------



## vann_d

No, you can make xbmc open internet explorer and play from the site but that's it as far as I know. I want to be able to use my harmony remote and no mouse or keyboard


----------



## Jasonpctech

Moonfly said:


> OK, noob question alert, what is silverlight? I hope to build a HTPC one day when I have a new HT, so the info is valuable.


Silverlight is Microsoft's answer to Abobe Flash and certain sites use one or the other.
XBMC is awesome but, Jriver has a constant feature polish put on it for that extra money and supports DVR TV tuners and has a excellent out of box audiophile quality experience. plus a ample 45 day trial to decide if free over 49 bucks is worth it for you. I don't think you will find a more adaptable interface or audio control set if you like to tweak. I will say XBMC has some neat skins and if you just want to play what it offers then XBMC is just fine.

There is a "Theater view" in JRiver that's quite useable at 10' plus.
I still use JRiver as a player on WMC7 because I can play hi bitrate video stutter free and it lets me control digital optical audio volume to my AVR.

If you just decided today to get into HTPC land I would think try ALL the free ones. 
Here are my top 3 PC based choices NOT including WMC, Plex (Mac), great linux box stuff.
If your just starting try these for sure.

1.XBMC/BOXEE Free (spinoff of XBMC like Mac based Plex)
2.JRiverMC Free trial then 49.
3.MediaPortal Free doe's it all and I need to try it again to see what I have missed.


----------



## Moonfly

Cheers Jason, I do recall seeing silverlight references on xbox.com now you mention it. Cheers for the info :T


----------



## cburbs

vann_d said:


> No, you can make xbmc open internet explorer and play from the site but that's it as far as I know. I want to be able to use my harmony remote and no mouse or keyboard


http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/43724/how-to-view-netflix-watch-instantly-in-xbmc/


----------



## vann_d

Sweet thanks! Now fix my TV tuner problem


----------



## cburbs

So is there any setting tweaks in JRiver MC? 

I am thinking of going the htpc route but right now there are a few downsides and one of them is getting good quality video playback of my MKV files. They don't look good. I have tried MPC with shark codecs. I tried JRiver MC with no changes within the software and it just doesn't look clean.

Also Netflix judder/stutter is a big Minus.


----------



## vann_d

cburbs said:


> Also Netflix judder/stutter is a big Minus.


Agreed. From the little I've messed with jRiver, it seems to have excellent audio tweaks. I'd recommend it if one is trying to eliminate the receiver. I don't know much about the video tweaks available...


----------



## RTS100x5

cburbs said:


> So is there any setting tweaks in JRiver MC?
> 
> I am thinking of going the htpc route but right now there are a few downsides and one of them is getting good quality video playback of my MKV files. They don't look good. I have tried MPC with shark codecs. I tried JRiver MC with no changes within the software and it just doesn't look clean.
> 
> Also Netflix judder/stutter is a big Minus.



Try XBMC - excellent video renedering but not as stellar on the audio tweeks though it is configurable :T


----------



## Jasonpctech

*Re: JRiver Media Center 17 is now available!*

Commercial skip and more!
Source: http://yabb.jriver.com/interact/index.php?topic=66848.0

New Features in MC17


Features and improvements as of 17.0.26 -- Many more to come

AUDIO
Volume leveling and other DSP effects can be applied in a sync to a handheld

Gapless iTunes encoded MP3 playback

Upsample by Samplerate -- set MC17 to output any sample rate for each samplerate you have -- 88.2 for 44.1, for example

DSD bitstreaming over ASIO

VIDEO
Conversion in DLNA and Library Server

Red October Improvements

Subtitle Improvements

Blu-ray title selection

Carnac -- auto-tagging engine that fills in missing information about files
by using the filename, codec, and other known information

TELEVISION
Theater View television guide browsing improvements (grid-style view,
search, backdrops from TheTVDB, etc.)

Improved DVB TV scanning

Commercial skipping

Television program guide view backdrops in Theater ViewDVD playback over Library Server

Improved grid-style EPG

IMAGES
Image orientation field

GENERAL
Expression language improvements (IfElse(...), etc.)

Improved search so that it views more fields and gives better suggestions 

Faster loading of the database

File system manager that better handles connecting to mapped network
drives, detecting missing UNC paths, and more


----------



## kemist

*Re: JRiver Media Center 17 is now available!*

Does anyone still have a copy of this launcher? I'd like to use this as my external player over TMT5.

Edit:

Apparently the link does work, but i dont think it did as a direct click, only as a copy paste.


----------



## NBPk402

What do you think of the new JRiver MC18 compared to the old? I am running almost exactly the same setup as you and I love it! In the future I will try to eliminate the AVR too.


----------

